# IAF Garud Commando Force



## miroslav

_They are the youngest of the special forces in the country. Prominently visible during the Aero India 2005 airshow in Bangalore, the Garuds presence ensured the presence of an emergency response team when needed and also gave a first glimpse for the Indian public of the IAF's new combat arm._

The youngest special force of the services, Garud is a force multiplier raised with the intention of providing versatile military capability specific to the Indian Air force. Raised in the year 2003, the strength of the force is speculated upon. However,it is estimated that the strength hovers around 1000-1500 personnel. Raised and trained on the lines of the Para commandos of the army and MARCOS of the navy, Garuds have been able to carve a niche for themselves within a short period in operational specific tasks.
The Air Force had felt a need to have a dedicated Special Force trained in Special Forces techniques, Combat Search and Rescue , Counter Insurgency Operations and Emergency response to terror-threats to airfields. While the Army might have provided some Special forces units to the Air Force, its units were always subject to being posted out on rotation to other areas as per the Army's requirements. It was felt that the specialised training the air force would have provided such units would have to be repeated again and again for the replacement units. So to address the need for a dedicated force, the Government of India had authorised a 1080 strong force to be raised in September 2003. Soon after, 100 airmen from the No.1 Airmen training center in Belgaum were earmarked to under go the Garud Training at Gurgaon. Not all would make it through the rigorous training.  The Garuds were first unveiled as the Indian Air Force's own Commando force on February 6, 2004, when the first batch of 62 'Air Commandos' passed out of training in New Delhi. 

*Role:*
Contrary to popular perception, Garuds are not an airfield and key assets protection force as its made to believe. The security of vital IAF installations like radars, airfields and other establishments in border areas is usually under the care of the Air Force Police and the Defence Security Corps. However in case of any terrorist attack , like the failed attempt on Awantipur AFS in October 2001, the Garuds will act as an emergency response team and will be on the scene to tackle the threat. 
Their role is diverse and largely specific to the air force. During hostilities, Garuds undertake combat rescue, supression of enemy air defence and other missions in support of air operations. Their peace time role can be looked under counter terrorism, anti hijacking, aid during natural calamities and military tasks in the interest of the nation. Garuds have been deployed to Congo as a part of the UN peace keeping contingent. Operating alongside the special forces of the Army in Jammu and Kashmir provide them the much needed operational exposure. Towards this purpose, teams from the flights are attached to army SF units.
*Airmen Selection Process:*
Unlike its counterparts in the Army and Navy, the selection of the Garuds is not done among volunteers from other branches. Recruitment to the Garuds is done directly through airmen selection centers through advertisements. Candidates found eligible for the force are put through a process of rigorous physical training. 
There are no second chances to the potential Garud recruit. Either they have it in them or they dont. Those selected for training will have to make the grade during the commando training, otherwise they would find themselves back on civvy street. 
Once a recruit completes training and meets the tough physical standards, he is absorbed into the Commando force and is retained in this stream throughout his stint in the IAF. Whereever he is posted in the IAF, he will be part of a Garud Unit. This approach ensures that the Commando Force retains its highly trained men for the complete duration of their career with the IAF.

*Officer Selection:*
The first batch of Officers for the Garuds were volunteers from the Cadets of the Ground Duty Officers Coure being trained at the Air Force Academy Dundigal. These officers on sucessful completion had been absorbed into the Garud Force and will be permanently assigned to the force till the point they reach senior ranks and go for higher postings. 

*Training:*
The Training regime to qualify as a Garud is extremely rigorous and lengthy. The 72 weeks of Basic training makes it the longest and most difficult. 
The initial phase is conducted at the Garud Regimental Training Centre located at Hindan, near New Delhi. The first batch of 100 recruits were arrived from the No.1 Airmen Training Center at Belgaum , Karnataka. The three month probation filters out those who would go into the next phase. The attrition rate is very high. The subsequent phase on special operations training is imparted by the Special group of the Special Frontier Force, the army, NSG and the paramilitary forces. A few officers have also been trained by foreign militaries like that of the United States of America. Those who qualify, proceed to the Parachute Training School (PTS) at Agra to complete the basic airborne phase. The remainder of the phases concentrates on niche fields like jungle and snow survival, demolition etc.
Garuds also train at the diving school of the navy and the Counter Insurgency and Jungle Warefare School (CIJWS) of the army . The final phase of training is active operations on being attached to Special Force Units of the army.
*Organisation:*
The Garuds are organised into a 'Flights' , roughly the equivalent of 'Company' in an Infantry Batallion. Each flight will be under the command of an officer of Flt Lt rank. The force will be organised into fifteen flights with a total strength of 1080 soldiers. The entire force is currently under the command of a Wing Commander rank officer. 
*Uniform:*
Unlike their counterparts from the navy MARCOS and Army Para-Commandos who sport maroon berets, Garuds are distinguished by the Black berets on a disrupted pattern uniform. They sport the operational paratroopers brevet on the right breast.The formation ensignia is worn on the left shoulder. The Garuds are also entitled to wear 'IAF GARUD' titles on the sleeves.
*Armament:*
All Garuds sport the 9mm pistol as personal armament. Most of the airmen are issued with the INSAS rifle, as observed during Aero India 2005.

Miro


----------



## miroslav

Side Arm



Side Arm



GARUD contingent sports the INSAS Rifle during Air Force Day Parade.





Garud Airmen




Garud Officer.


Miro


----------



## sword9

Miro,
Two questions for you...
1. Why are the Gardu chaps marching soviet/ communits style? i.e holding the rifle in front as against the regulated manner of holding it at the side.
2. Why is the Gardu officer, wearing a non-regulation pistol holster? 

I must say that it looks rather shoddy.


----------



## Bull

sword9 said:


> Miro,
> Two questions for you...
> 1. Why are the Gardu chaps marching soviet/ communits style? i.e holding the rifle in front as against the regulated manner of holding it at the side.
> 2. Why is the Gardu officer, wearing a non-regulation pistol holster?
> 
> I must say that it looks rather shoddy.


 
Probable being an army men tyou are not able to accept such things ,but as a civilian this looks like the most cool force in the entire defence forces.

They are so young,glamourous and stylish.I like the pistol holster also...


----------



## Bull

another picture i managed about the Garuds


http://mod.nic.in/samachar/march01-04/html/3a.htm


----------



## miroslav

sword9 said:


> Miro,
> Two questions for you...
> 1. Why are the Gardu chaps marching soviet/ communits style? i.e holding the rifle in front as against the regulated manner of holding it at the side.
> 2. Why is the Gardu officer, wearing a non-regulation pistol holster?
> 
> I must say that it looks rather shoddy.


 
Both questions are tricky for me.

As far as first question is concerned I guess the march is only for AF Day Parade. If they march on RD they might march the traditional parade.

But I remember watching MARCO's parading in same style but with MP5K's.

Garud's are having INSAS so they should not have such problem.

I will try to reasearch on both your questions. Give me some time plz.

Miro


----------



## sword9

miroslav said:


> Both questions are tricky for me.
> 
> As far as first question is concerned I guess the march is only for AF Day Parade. If they march on RD they might march the traditional parade.
> 
> But I remember watching MARCO's parading in same style but with MP5K's.


Carbines are smaller in size than rifles, hence one has to hold then in front while marching.


> Garud's are having INSAS so they should not have such problem.


Those rifles need to be switched for the folding butt para versions, to avoid problem of space in choppers.


> I will try to reasearch on both your questions. Give me some time plz.


Miro, my point was that if the pictures are meant for PR then one might as well use proper webbing equipment. We may make fun of PLA PR pictures, but at least they stick to details.


----------



## miroslav

sword9 said:


> Those rifles need to be switched for the folding butt para versions, to avoid problem of space in choppers.


 














> Miro, my point was that if the pictures are meant for PR then one might as well use proper webbing equipment. We may make fun of PLA PR pictures, but at least they stick to details.


 
Dude,

Army,AF,Navy personnel can only parade with SLR or INSAS with butts like you have seen in earlier Garuda pics.

The traditional parade is done with Bahe (Portion below arm) Shastra. You need a rifle with butt for that. Only INSAS and SLR can fulfil that requirement.

Thats is why on RD they parade with INSAS and SLR and not with AK's,MP5k's etc.

But when Special forces do their own parade on their respective days (like above ones) they do their original parade.

The above pics are from AF day parade and those rifles are only meant for parade purposes.

Miro


----------



## miroslav

Check out the ITBP guyz are making the traditional parade on RD 2002.

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/LAND-FORCES/Army/Images2/0455.jpg


It's dificult to do bahe Shastra or Salami Shastra with butt folded rifles on ceremonial parades.

Butt folded rifle holders have a diffrent march and drill for Bahe Shastra and Salami Shastra which they dont display on ceremonial parade.

Miro
http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/LAND-FORCES/Army/Images2/0455.jpg


----------



## sword9

> Dude,
> 
> Army,AF,Navy personnel can only parade with SLR or INSAS with butts like you have seen in earlier Garuda pics.
> 
> The traditional parade is done with Bahe (Portion below arm) Shastra. You need a rifle with butt for that. Only INSAS and SLR can fulfil that requirement.
> 
> Thats is why on RD they parade with INSAS and SLR and not with AK's,MP5k's etc.
> 
> But when Special forces do their own parade on their respective days (like above ones) they do their original parade.
> 
> The above pics are from AF day parade and those rifles are only meant for parade purposes.
> 
> Miro


I think I would know that I'm a former infantry officer.


----------



## Bull

Miro and sword,

if u look at the last of the pictures posted by miro, the insas seems to have two triggers???


----------



## sword9

Bull said:


> Miro and sword,
> 
> if u look at the last of the pictures posted by miro, the insas seems to have two triggers???


That is the failed carbine version. The trigger in the fore guard pistol grip is to enable firing if the weapon is held by the left hand (in the case of a right handed person), during CQB situations.


----------



## Arrow

sword9 said:


> Miro,
> Two questions for you...
> 1. Why are the Gardu chaps marching soviet/ communits style? i.e holding the rifle in front as against the regulated manner of holding it at the side.



Probably to be "IAF" and not "Army".




> 2. Why is the Gardu officer, wearing a non-regulation pistol holster?
> 
> I must say that it looks rather shoddy.




It looks cool sir!


----------



## Arrow

sword9 said:


> That is the failed carbine version. The trigger in the fore guard pistol grip is to enable firing if the weapon is held by the left hand (in the case of a right handed person), during CQB situations.



I think its still going on..more variants of the INSAS have now been shown, including an Uzi-nsas!!


----------



## Join

GARUD COMMANDO IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Join



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Join

IAF GARUD HAS BECOME HIGH TECH ALREADY .... THEY LOOK COOL


----------



## Muradk

sword9 said:


> Miro,
> Two questions for you...
> 1. Why are the Gardu chaps marching soviet/ communits style? i.e holding the rifle in front as against the regulated manner of holding it at the side.
> 2. Why is the Gardu officer, wearing a non-regulation pistol holster?
> 
> I must say that it looks rather shoddy.



Third why is the holster on the left side. Is it a coincidence that all three of them are left handed or may be I am wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

sword9 said:


> That is the failed carbine version. The trigger in the fore guard pistol grip is to enable firing if the weapon is held by the left hand (in the case of a right handed person), during CQB situations.



Sword in CQB the holster is normally on the right side and most of time on the right outer thigh, Well You would know better.


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Not as elite as SSW or even Rangers. 



> It is different from Indian air force special force guards mainly in role and task as *SSW is more of offensive in nature* while guards are mainly performing duties as Ground Combatier units are performing duties in PAF i.e protecting Air fields, Radars etc.


----------



## jaunty

cool pics Join. A few more from Aero India 2009


----------



## XYON

Frankly IAF Garuds (or Air Guards as the case may be) have more ''ISHTYLE'' in their military outlook & garbs then practicality. Being a young force, it still has a long way to go to get trained in real wartime tactics and get trial-by-fire training into spec ops. Looking good in spec ops is not very essential compared to fighting good. So do let me know when your IAF Garuds get some!! Then we'll talk of them being whatever you claim them to be.

P.S - The uniform is uncouth! Arms folded for some. colored Michael Jackson gloves, primitive AK-47's, roving around in tutti-phutti non-military Maruti jeeps (except for the ATV). The uniform looks suited for a cold-weather area and not a humid/ hot weather town. And for God Sakes!! Knee & Shoulder Pads???? on a tarmac?? Afraid of getting your knees bruised??? Jeeez!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screaming Skull

*EXERCISE RED FLAG: IAFS Special Force 'GARUDS'  Exhibit mission capability in US*​
The IAF's special force commandos *'The Garuds' successfully demonstrated their mission capability during the Exercise Red Flag, when they neutralized an enemy Radar site capturing an Air Field and carrying out combat search and rescue operations, in Nevada desert USA.* 

The enemy airfield (Red Forces) was simulated at about 60 Kms from the border and was considered strategically important for the friendly forces. The intelligence report made available identified the location of airfield in desert terrain suggesting medium threat environment and adequate defensive measures. The Garuds were assigned the task of neutralizing the enemy radar site and capture the airfield in a stipulated time frame of two hours. 

After acquiring all the necessary intelligence inputs, including those from satellite and Unmanned Ariel Vehicle (UAV), the Garud Force mission commander Flt LT Jagvinder Singh carried out a detailed analysis of terrain and topography, worked out an operational plan. The plan included heliborne insertion and exfilteration of the force. The Garud during this exercise mission used assault riles as primary weapons, pistols and combat knives as secondary weapons, LMGs, Navigation and communication equipment and All Terrain Vehicles (ATVs). 

It may be recalled that the IAF formed its first Garud Flight in year 2005 with 60 commandos initially and the force has been progressively growing since then. The need for forming such a force was felt after the Kargil Operations and terrorist attacks on IAF airfields in insurgency affected areas. The Garuds are trained to protect airfields from enemy and terrorist attacks, carry out hostage rescue operations, Radar Busting' etc. The Garuds also carry out the combat search and rescue missions (CSAR) for securing back Pilots from hostile territory. 

*"Capt Burry of USAF CSAR said "The Garuds have well executed all the assigned missions overcoming all the exercise limitations. The Garuds are a highly trained, motivated and mission oriented force. They never loose their focus and can achieve the near impossible task given to them"* 

PIB Press Release

*GARUDS in action during RED FLAG:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kasrkin

Nah, I reckon they were there for show along with the rest of the stuff in the air show. A force in its infancy but not to be underestimated perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Garuds seem to have a large No of "mothers - in - laws' here.

Everything about them seems to be bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## boxer_B

XYON said:


> Frankly IAF Garuds (or Air Guards as the case may be) have more ''ISHTYLE'' in their military outlook & garbs then practicality. Being a young force, it still has a long way to go to get trained in real wartime tactics and get trial-by-fire training into spec ops. Looking good in spec ops is not very essential compared to fighting good. So do let me know when your IAF Garuds get some!! Then we'll talk of them being whatever you claim them to be.
> 
> P.S - The uniform is uncouth! Arms folded for some. colored Michael Jackson gloves, primitive AK-47's, roving around in tutti-phutti non-military Maruti jeeps (except for the ATV). The uniform looks suited for a cold-weather area and not a humid/ hot weather town. And for God Sakes!! Knee & *Shoulder Pads*???? on a tarmac?? Afraid of getting your knees bruised??? Jeeez!



There are no shoulder pads in figure, its elbow pads. And you think they are wearing pads to prevent from bruising? I dont see them skating or cycling. They are for 

>protecting joints when crawling or shooting from the prone position 

>Minimizing loss of blood flow to the Elbow/knees, preventing elbow/leg fatigue, stiffness and pain. 

You cannot run or fire with joints hurt whereas other parts of your body can take some damage without significantly impacting your performance like thighs, butt(  ), upper arm.

Second is Micheal Jackson's gloves, i dont think they are wearing them in tribute to MJ !!

Gloves are to give extra grip to gun and they dry quickly in case your hands get drenched. I am not sure if they are wearing Kevlar gloves, otherwise they provide protection to wrist.

Rest is all pointless rant.

I cannot blame you though for being ignorant on tactical gear after all you have been viewing pakistani military all this time, primitive i must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XYON

boxer_B said:


> There are no shoulder pads in figure, its elbow pads. And you think they are wearing pads to prevent from bruising? I dont see them skating or cycling. They are for
> 
> >protecting joints when crawling or shooting from the prone position
> 
> >Minimizing loss of blood flow to the Elbow/knees, preventing elbow/leg fatigue, stiffness and pain.
> 
> You cannot run or fire with joints hurt whereas other parts of your body can take some damage without significantly impacting your performance like thighs, butt(  ), upper arm.
> 
> Second is Micheal Jackson's gloves, i dont think they are wearing them in tribute to MJ !!
> 
> Gloves are to give extra grip to gun and they dry quickly in case your hands get drenched. I am not sure if they are wearing Kevlar gloves, otherwise they provide protection to wrist.
> 
> Rest is all pointless rant.
> 
> I cannot blame you though for being ignorant on tactical gear after all you have been viewing pakistani military all this time, primitive i must say.



1st, thanks for the correction; I meant elbow and knee pads

2nd, Do you really know why the pads are worn by the US Forces?? I don't think so! These pads serve as cushion when the soldiers have to fall on the ground in case of surprise fire WHILE CARRYING A 300LBS RUCKSACK ON THEIR BACK!! The US marines had complained of broken elbows and severely bruised knees in HARSH & ROCKY GROUND SUCH AS AFGHANISTAN! Since I do not see either a rucksack on these INFANTS nor do I see hard ground, so YES! They essentially look line SISSY WANNABEES in that ISHTYLE MARO/ SHOW SHAA! attire. 
Real commandos are AVERSE to extra gear such as these sissy pads that essentially retard a commandos actions then to help him out! 

3rd, Seriously I really think that they are wearing the MJ gloves as a tribute to the legend otherwise, you and these INFANTS have not yet seen tactical gloves worn by spec ops personnel. And of these INFANTS are so worried that the AK-47 will slip out of their hands while firing in rain, then shame on them and their training. A Commando does not need such SISSY fashion accessories to do his job! All he needs are his bare hands! Kapish Kimosabe?

So it seems that your GARUD BABIES still have much to learn & a very long way to go before and IF becoming actual Guerrillas and not Sexy Fashionistas !!

Do a little R&D before you open your YAP the next time, Got it boy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boxer_B

XYON said:


> 1st, thanks for the correction; I meant elbow and knee pads



your welcome



XYON said:


> 2nd, Do you really know why the pads are worn by the US Forces?? I don't think so! These pads serve as cushion when the soldiers have to fall on the ground in case of surprise fire WHILE CARRYING A 300LBS RUCKSACK ON THEIR BACK!! The US marines had complained of broken elbows and severely bruised knees in HARSH & ROCKY GROUND SUCH AS AFGHANISTAN! Since I do not see either a rucksack on these INFANTS nor do I see hard ground, so YES! They essentially look line SISSY WANNABEES in that ISHTYLE MARO attire.



Your call, but a soldier who has been in firefight knows more than me and you right? SWAT teams and special forces around the world wear these pads (they dont carry heavy backpacks) and i gave you my reasons for it.



XYON said:


> 3rd, Seriously I really think that they are wearing the MJ gloves as a tribute to the legend otherwise, you and these INFANTS have not yet seen tactical gloves worn by spec ops personnel. And of these INFANTS are so worried that the AK-47 will slip out of their hands while firing, then shame on them and their training. A Commando does not need such SISSY fashion accessories to do his job! All he needs are his bare hands! Kapish?



You need to take this up with hundreds of companies that manufactures them and millions of soldiers/swat who use them worldwide. I have never hold a gun coz we dont have a gun friendly culture over here ( no pun intended ). So i am not the right person to ask.



XYON said:


> So it seems that your GARUD BABIES still have to learn & go a very long way on how to be actual Guerrillas and not Sexy Fashionistas !!



Well you can send some of your NON STATE ACTORS and inquire about their preparedness.



XYON said:


> Do a little R&D before you open your YAP the next time boy!



Getting personal are we?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deep.ocean

XYON said:


> The entire world saw your LEA's making a bloody fool of themselves in the Mumbai Mowdown et la trying to control Kids with AK-47's! So enough said about your forces professionalism!
> 
> And secondly, Don't try to get personal in the 1st place if you cannot withstand a response!



What's wrong on putting some fancy gadgets.. I don't know wat ideally should wear by a commando but there is nohing wrong on showing off.. Is it not true we all are getting fascinated by so many new electornic gadgets and possess if our pocket allows, don't you use High End mobile phones to just show off..while you nokia 1100 can also serve the purpose of mobile phone..


----------



## Join

XYON said:


> Right! Thanks for clarifying that because I thought they were local beauty queens!
> 
> The ''silly rouges'' are kicking high tech US butt in Afghanistan (admitted by their own Generals) and you think your pretty boys can fair better? Damn man! there is always my limit to argue with an IDIOT!!



Well my dear, India is the best in gurilla warfare... oh, Take this video






Given the training to stay fit and Alive no mater in which dense forest they are put into...


----------



## Kasrkin

*Thats quite enough off topic BS from all of you. Both sides here have a lot of pride and arrogance. Any one of you guys makes an irrelevant little post again, then its banning time.

Yeah sure these Indian commandos look really nice and all that. But now lets get down to realities. Are they as good as our Indian friends say they are? Why? How? How much? If you can talk about that without letting your feelings come in the way then go ahead.

If anyone even MENTIONS the letters SSG here then thats an infraction for you. I expected better from all of you, especially the senior members. *


----------



## paritosh

XYON said:


> 1st, thanks for the correction; I meant elbow and knee pads
> 
> 2nd, Do you really know why the pads are worn by the US Forces?? I don't think so! These pads serve as cushion when the soldiers have to fall on the ground in case of surprise fire WHILE CARRYING A 300LBS RUCKSACK ON THEIR BACK!!


These pads are also worn by the SWAT forces in America which do not carry the excess kilos....they do protect the elbows and knees during rolls...so it's not just about how many kilos they pack in their knapsacks....Garud is not a force that would ever have to do the territorial army's job...it's more of a tactical force.


> The US marines had complained of broken elbows and severely bruised knees in HARSH & ROCKY GROUND SUCH AS AFGHANISTAN! Since I do not see either a rucksack on these INFANTS nor do I see hard ground, so YES! They essentially look line SISSY WANNABEES in that ISHTYLE MARO/ SHOW SHAA! attire.


seriously what was the need to type in Caps...usage of words like 'infants' and 'sissy wannabes' to describe our forces gets you all the attention you seek.


> Real commandos are AVERSE to extra gear such as these sissy pads that essentially retard a commandos actions then to help him out!


These pads are not that heavy at all...you are trying to take digs without a sound reason.
These pads are made of neoprene/rubber/foam...wanna shop for them?
here's the link read in the description what they are made of..
Elbow Pads & Knee Pads - Army Navy Store, Military Shop

no need to get pi$$ed mate...calling them retard and $hit is not cool.


> 3rd, Seriously I really think that they are wearing the MJ gloves as a tribute to the legend otherwise, you and these INFANTS have not yet seen tactical gloves worn by spec ops personnel. And of these INFANTS are so worried that the AK-47 will slip out of their hands while firing in rain, then shame on them and their training. A Commando does not need such SISSY fashion accessories to do his job! All he needs are his bare hands! Kapish Kimosabe?


dude...the garud uses S.O.L.A.G or the special operations light assault gloves...they benefit the dexterity for the usage of different weapon systems.
Kapish Kimosabe...??wtf does that mean?



> So it seems that your GARUD BABIES still have much to learn & a very long way to go before and IF becoming actual Guerrillas and not Sexy Fashionistas !!


why the hell would they want to be "actual guerillas"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XYON

These pads are also worn by the SWAT forces in America which do not carry the excess kilos....they do protect the elbows and knees during rolls...so it's not just about how many kilos they pack in their knapsacks....Garud is not a force that would ever have to do the territorial army's job...it's more of a tactical force.

*OK, so GARUD does SWAT jobs! SWAT is an urban mainly paramilitary force designed to deal with low intensity threats in confined spaces.
*

seriously what was the need to type in Caps...usage of words like 'infants' and 'sissy wannabes' to describe our forces gets you all the attention you seek.

*The point being here?*

These pads are not that heavy at all...you are trying to take digs without a sound reason.
These pads are made of neoprene/rubber/foam...wanna shop for them?
here's the link read in the description what they are made of..
Elbow Pads & Knee Pads - Army Navy Store, Military Shop

*OK if GARUD is SWAT level unit; then they can have their pads to wear. Its understandable *

no need to get pi$$ed mate...calling them retard and $hit is not cool.

*Who called who a retard or $****?*

dude...the garud uses S.O.L.A.G or the special operations light assault gloves...they benefit the dexterity for the usage of different weapon systems.
Kapish Kimosabe...??wtf does that mean?

*Kimosabe! Show me a pair of tactical gloves on any website that looks like the pair of MJ-rejects your GARUD-vala's are wearing! If that is a tactical glove then MJ must've been a kick-butt soldier! My sympathies for your limited knowledge of the English language. Go find yourself a dictionary and learn *


why the hell would they want to be "actual guerillas"?

*I agree! with that kinda attire they are better just showing off instead!*


----------



## All-Green

Ok boys...please get back to the topic.

A new force has to show some polished gear, i mean they have had no opportunity to do anything else...at least they should look sharp...

Just an observation but i do believe that volunteers from other branches are not a bad idea...any reason why this force cannot have volunteers from sister branches?

No other primary firearm except INSAS?
That should be the Excalibur version...or are they using the standard issue one?
I think they should have AK-47 as well...nothing as rugged as an AK-47 especially in cold climate...INSAS had some problem in cold climate...i know everything is supposed to be fixed but maybe diversity is not a bad idea...to be safe...

So any skill which is unique to this branch?
I think they will be used as forward observers and to paint the targets with lasers etc. however what else makes their training and role unique?
Will they take over enemy airfields and will they prepare landing Zones in hostile environment?
Are they going to be the ATC (air traffic controller) in such hot zones?


----------



## blain2

People are getting worked up for no reason over here.

Teams such as Garud have a specialized role for CSAR and securing airfields etc. Many Air Forces are investing in such capability however the efficacy has to be proven in conflicts where both sides field considerable forces instead of things being very one-sided as in Iraq and Afghanistan. The reason I say that is because if an IAF pilot goes down inside of Pakistan, it will be a very challenging mission for an entire IAF CSAR team to get inside and retrieve him. The very same challenge applies to Special Service Wing of the Pakistan Air Force.

Equipment wise all teams are about the same. They all buy the equipment from commercial and defence contractors that sell to any or all. 

Elbow/knee pads are something that are a bit of a luxury and the trend started with US troops in Afghanistan. However the fact is that life goes on without them. At least in Pakistan, if they are available and the operator likes to use them, he will, otherwise its back to the basics and you go without them. 

One place where the headgear is really important is for Naval Special operations units involved in VBSS operations. 

Most of the gear being used is essentially a rip-off from the skating and bicycle industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XYON

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c5/Pakistani_F2000.JPEG

Here are our PAF SSW (equivalent to GARUD) getting trained in USA. I rest my case!


----------



## blain2

I do not think the reason for the original poster was to suggest that only India has this capability. Pakistani members should not get worked up by these threads. Its good to know what sort of capabilities the Indians are investing in. Have confidence in our abilities. Pakistan is certainly not behind anyone in the Special Operations work. 

Secondly, I do want to state that the picture that you posted is not one of SSW "getting trained" in the US. This was a tactical air lift competition (Rodeo 07) which involves Air force special operations teams who secure the air field for landing by their respective tactical transports.

The folks who we had sent were already trained Special Forces operators. Point is that this was not a training course, rather a competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X11

XYON said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c5/Pakistani_F2000.JPEG
> 
> Here are our PAF SSW (equivalent to GARUD) getting trained in USA. I rest my case!



On the lighter side.
At first look, it seemed they are having tough time carrying the spanish F2000 with their helmets on.

But belive me, looks can be deceiving. Special forces of any country, be it even srilanka/bgdesh/or even local police commandos are deadly fighting forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X11

blain2 said:


> *I do not think the reason for the original poster was to suggest that only India has this capability. Pakistani members should not get worked up by these threads.* Its good to know what sort of capabilities the Indians are investing in. Have confidence in our abilities. Pakistan is certainly not behind anyone in the Special Operations work.
> 
> Secondly, I do want to state that the picture that you posted is not one of SSW "getting trained" in the US. This was a tactical air lift competition (Rodeo 07) which involves Air force special operations teams who secure the air field for landing by their respective tactical transports.
> 
> The folks who we had sent were already trained Special Forces operators. Point is that this was not a training course, rather a competition.



This is exactly what forum members like to hear from the mod.


----------



## echo 1

They actually look pritty good


----------



## Join

*Responsibilities
*
Garuds are not limited to being a base protection force to protect airfields and key assets. The security of IAF installations like radars, airfields and other establishments in border areas are performed by the Air Force Police and the Defence Security Corps (DSC). Most of its role and task is like Ground combater units of PAF which were created in early 60s. Although after advance training some of its members can operate like special force, created on the lines of the Army Para Commandos and Marine commandos to undertake missions deep inside enemy lines. Their role is diverse and largely specific to the air force.

The force has been created on the lines of the USAF special Tactics Teams, and have similar responsibilities. They are also responsible for the security of vital IAF installations like radars and airfields in border areas.
*Wartime duties
*
During hostilities, Garuds undertake combat search and rescue, rescue of downed airmen and other forces from behind enemy lines, suppression of enemy air defence (SEAD), radar busting, combat control, missile and munitions guidance ("lasing" of targets) and other missions in support of air operations.

Apart from protecting air bases from sabotage and attacks by commando raids, they are also tasked to seal off weapons systems, fighter hangars and other major systems during intrusions and conflicts.

*Peacetime duties*

During peace time, apart from protecting the air bases and other vital infrastructure from terrorist attacks, Garud roles include counter terrorism, anti hijacking, Hostage rescue, aid during natural calamities and military tasks in the interest of the nation.

In case of any terrorist attack, like the failed attempt on Awantipur AFS in October 2001, the Garuds will act as an emergency response team and will be on the scene to tackle the threat.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garud_Commando_Force


----------



## PAFAce

blain2 said:


> People are getting worked up for no reason over here.
> 
> Teams such as Garud have a specialized role for CSAR and securing airfields etc. Many Air Forces are investing in such capability however the efficacy has to be proven in conflicts where both sides field considerable forces instead of things being very one-sided as in Iraq and Afghanistan. The reason I say that is because if an IAF pilot goes down inside of Pakistan, it will be a very challenging mission for an entire IAF CSAR team to get inside and retrieve him. The very same challenge applies to Special Service Wing of the Pakistan Air Force


*Blain*, from the description posted by the Indian members, I didn't think the Garud's roles were similar to the SSW (sorry *Kasrkin*). I thought (maybe wrongly so) that the SSW was a full-on commando unit with a focus on CSAR but also on other Special Operations as well, whereas the Garud seem to be more like land-based guard units (hence the name). I don't think we could rightly call the Garuds a Special Operations Force, whereas the SSW would fit the definition almost perfectly. The Garuds would better fit under the "specialized infantry" category (if any such thing exists).

*Edit*
Pardon the sources, but here's what Wiki has to say on the subject:
*Special Service Wing*


> It is an elite special operations force based upon the *US Air Force's 1st Special Operations Wing* and the* US Army's 75th Ranger* units... It is different from Indian air force special force guards mainly in role and task as SSW is more of offensive in nature while guards are mainly performing duties as Ground Combatier units are performing duties in PAF i.e protecting Air fields, Radars etc.


Seems quite accurate to me.
*1st Special Operations Wing*


> mission focus is unconventional warfare: counter-terrorism, combat search and rescue, personnel recovery, psychological operations, aviation assistance to developing nations, "deep battlefield" resupply, interdiction and close air support.


*75th Ranger Regiment*


> Rapidly-deployable light infantry forces with specialized skills that enable them to perform a variety of special operations missions &#8211; airborne, air assault, and direct action operations, raids, infiltration and exfiltration by air, land or sea in addition to airfield seizure, recovery of personnel and special equipment, and support of general purpose forces (GPF), among other uses.


Scratch the "light infantry" part.



blain2 said:


> The folks who we had sent were already trained Special Forces operators. Point is that this was not a training course, rather a competition.


But I am sure they referred to it as a training course. Can't really call it a "competition" for PR purposes. Red Flag USA is also called a training exercise, but that doesn't stop anybody from getting competitive. Can you shed some light on who else was there and how we performed relative to the others? Also, what exactly do you mean by Tactical Transport (Airborne, I assume)?

All we know about the Garud is that they have some kick-*** (or kick-butt) gear, so it's only natural that that's all we've discussed here. In terms of capability, it doesn't seem, to me at least, that anyone in Pakistan will lose any sleep over them. So why not enjoy the pictures?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khajur

PAFAce said:


> *Blain*, from the description posted by the Indian members, I didn't think the Garud's roles were similar to the SSW (sorry *Kasrkin*). I thought (maybe wrongly so) that the SSW was a full-on commando unit with a focus on CSAR but also on other Special Operations as well,* whereas the Garud seem to be more like land-based guard units (hence the name). *I don't think we could rightly call the Garuds a Special Operations Force, whereas the SSW would fit the definition almost perfectly. The Garuds would better fit under the "specialized infantry" category (if any such thing exists).




The Garud Commando Force is the Special Forces unit of the Indian Air Force. It was formed in September 2004 and has a strength of approximately 1500 personnel. The unit derives its name from Garuda, a divine bird-like creature of Hindu Mythology, but more commonly the word for eagle in Sanskrit.

Garud Commando Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

> PAFAce said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Blain*, from the description posted by the Indian members, I didn't think the Garud's roles were similar to the SSW (sorry *Kasrkin*). I thought (maybe wrongly so) that the SSW was a full-on commando unit with a focus on CSAR but also on other Special Operations as well, whereas the Garud seem to be more like land-based guard units (hence the name). I don't think we could rightly call the Garuds a Special Operations Force, whereas the SSW would fit the definition almost perfectly. The Garuds would better fit under the "specialized infantry" category (if any such thing exists).
> 
> *Edit*
> Pardon the sources, but here's what Wiki has to say on the subject:
> *Special Service Wing*
> 
> Seems quite accurate to me.
> *1st Special Operations Wing*
> 
> *75th Ranger Regiment*
> 
> Scratch the "light infantry" part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAFace,
> 
> I think as to the actual role of Garuds, we would have to dig it up or ask some of the Indians to clarify. What I have stated is based on the general roles for any Air force special operations capability. I think in general the two would perform similar tasks with a little give and take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am sure they referred to it as a training course. Can't really call it a "competition" for PR purposes. Red Flag USA is also called a training exercise, but that doesn't stop anybody from getting competitive. Can you shed some light on who else was there and how we performed relative to the others? Also, what exactly do you mean by Tactical Transport (Airborne, I assume)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See this:
> 
> "Air Mobility Rodeo; or just plain Rodeo, is sponsored by Air Mobility Command and is a Multi-national Competition designed to allow the World's Best of the Best to fly-off in competitions to determine who is the absolute, most professional at Air Mobility for a living! This years Competiton saw a Multi-cultural fly-off with 9 different Countries flying C-130's. Teams included Belgium, Brazil, Germany (with C-160D), The Netherlands, Pakistan, S Korea,Turkey, Saudi Arabia and the UAE. The USMC joined in with no less than 3 C-130 Teams."
> 
> By tactical transport, I was referring to the aircraft used. USAF has tactical and strategic airlift capability. The multinational aspect of this competition is essentially one that involves Tactical airlift with C-130s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All we know about the Garud is that they have some kick-*** (or kick-butt) gear, so it's only natural that that's all we've discussed here. In terms of capability, it doesn't seem, to me at least, that anyone in Pakistan will lose any sleep over them. So why not enjoy the pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. Plus you have to keep in mind that the smaller the force, the easier and quicker it is to equip it with good gear and toys. The SSW have a pretty good kit as well (as do all Pakistani SF elements including SSG/A and SSG/N). Indians are no exception.
Click to expand...


----------



## DemonHunter

Join said:


> GARUD COMMANDO IAF



Man these Guys (Garuds) look real HardA** es !!! but after reading other replies it looks like our neighbours doesnt like our Garud Commandos ....because they do got some elite units but not as well equipped as ours Ok i think i smell something burning now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakShaheen79

DemonHunter said:


> Man these Guys (Garuds) look real HardA** es !!! but after reading other replies it looks like our neighbours doesnt like our Garud Commandos ....*because they do got some elite units but not as well equipped as ours Ok i think i smell something burning now*



My advice to you is just concentrate on topic and stop this flaming here. It will be of no use.I can also post armed to teeth SSW jawans here but it will further deteriorate the threat. Contribute if you have something positive so contribute with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tyagi

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/6856/encounter1.jpg

in this pic 2 guys in the middle have the same arm patch as the garud.pic taken 3 to 4 days back in kashmir


----------



## Bhushan

Garuds have been deployed to Congo as a part of the UN peace keeping contingent. They also operate alongside Army special forces in Jammu and Kashmir to gain operational exposure. Towards this purpose, teams from the flights are attached to army SF units. Garud Commandos were tasked to provide security at the Yelahanka AFS during Aero India-2005 and 2007.


----------



## Bhushan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mac.h2so4@gmail.com

woww ...this is incredible...!!!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some recent pics of IAF GARUDs:





Pictures from Aero India 2011
















Pics of IAF Garuds demonstration at Vayu Shakti 2010


----------



## baker

i donet know why they are using INSAS...... they have to use TAR like our paras


----------



## punit

> The entire world saw your LEA's making a bloody fool of themselves in the Mumbai Mowdown et la trying to control Kids with AK-47's! So enough said about your forces professionalism!
> 
> And secondly, Don't try to get personal in the 1st place if you cannot withstand a response!



better than 4 attacked 2 escaped after 18 hrs drama

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

By Rajat Pandit, TNN | 8 Sep, 2015, 10.34AM IST 
IAF's Garud Commando Force to get mini drones for covert operations - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: From Israeli sniper and assault rifles to European "underwater open-circuit diving equipment", the Special Forces of the armed forces are slowly but surely inducting specialised weaponry and equipment for their clandestine warfare and counter-terrorism operations. 

Defence ministry sources on Monday said the latest acquisition is the Rs 27 crore contract for 65 micro UAVs (unmanned aerial vehicles) or spy drones for IAF's Garud Commando Force. The Navy, in turn, awaits the already-approved construction of two "midget submarines" or "chariots" for its marine commandos at a cost of Rs 2,017 crore. 

The government may still be working out the basic contours of the three new proposed tri-Service commands for space, cyberspace and special operations to ensure synergy and cost-effectiveness, but the armed forces are expanding and modernising their own Special Forces. Though much smaller in terms of numbers than the Army's eight Para-SF and five Para (airborne) battalions, the Garuds and the Marcos are equally geared up for covert operations. 







The Garuds, incidentally, came into existence around a decade ago after terrorist attacks on crucial IAF airbases like Awantipora, Srinagar and Guwahati. Operating in "flights" of 60 commandos each, the Garuds are also trained to destroy enemy assets like radars and aircraft as well as "lasing" high-value targets for friendly fighters, and also rescuing pilots who eject behind enemy lines. The new man-portable dro- nes, with a range over 5-km, will be used for surveillance around vital airbases, counter-terrorism and covert operations. With an operational endurance of over 30 minutes, the lightweight drones are also equipped with FLIR (forward-looking infra-red) payloads. 

As reported earlier by TOI, the armed forces have inducted well over 200 UAVs since the 1999 Kargil conflict, with the bulk of them being Israeli drones like Heron and Searcher-II for long-range surveillance and precision-targeting roles. The IAF also has Israeli Harop "killer" drones, which act as cruise missiles by detecting and then exploding into specific targets. 

UCAVs (unmanned combat aerial vehicles) that can fire missiles on enemy targets before returning to re-arm for further missions, are still a distant dream. But micro and mini drones are increasingly becoming a reality. Apart from short-range surveillance and intelligence-gathering missions as well as detection of NBC (nuclear, biological, chemical) contaminants in the battlefield, the armed forces want these drones to acquire "a killer role" by being capable of carrying small warheads.


----------

